# Baby is cold & sweaty ?



## EllaAndLyla

My LO (5.5 months) was just sleeping. She randomly woke up because she lost her dummy and as I felt her hair it was soaking wet. It 100% was sweat and not sick/dribble as that is sticky and hardens whereas her hair just felt more wet and kind of greasy feeling (not greasy though!!) I thought I'd check her temp just incase but it came up 35 degrees which is normal for her.. When I feel her skin, even under clothes, it felt cold. She is wearing a vest, sleepsuit and a sleeping bag (1tog).

Does anyone know why?


----------



## Cassie123

I don't know why but I would suggest you ring NHS direct and ask their advise.


----------



## jjbump

Is it worth removing a layer and monitoring for a while? Like you, our LO is sleeping in a vest, sleepsuit and sleeping bag, which I think it adequate being as it's quite cold now.

If her skin is cold, then it's unlikely she's overheating.

NHS Direct are ok, but I never rely on the information given.

xx


----------



## cherryglitter

that is odd hun. 
i know jake was a very sweaty baby when he slept. i used to think he'd been sick too.


----------



## Divinebeauty

Ava is like this all the time.. called 'cold sweats' basically if they get too cold.. they will sweat.. its like that for my Ava anwyays.. if her feet are cold from not wearing socks, if u feel her feet they will be greasy and cold!!

I don't think its anything to be concerned about.. just try removing layers/adding layers see what works for her!!

goodluck hun.


----------



## cerrie311

Landon is always like this when he sleeps, no fever etc. His 9 month check is next week I'll ask his dr. :shrug:


----------



## Veck

Seems to me she's too hot hun. My lo sweats a lot at night too.


----------



## lalaloopsyloo

My daughter does exactly the same. She feels cold and clammy to touch even under her clothes pretty much every night. Being a bit of a paranoid mum I took her to the gp and they just made me feel stupid and as if I was wasting their time . She is still doing it now . But is perfectly happy during the day . Im going to speak to my health visitor for a second opinion.


----------

